# Big Foots Or Avery Green Head Gear



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

*Avery Green Head Gear Or Big Foots*​
Big Foots3652.17%Avery Green Head Gear3347.83%


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

Avery came out with a line of full body goose decoys with flocked heads. I know Big Foots Have been around forever, and they are extremely durable. I am wondering if anybody out there has the new Avery decoys. How do they hold up? Are they any better than Big Foots?


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Big foots all the way!!!


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hardcores all the way

__________________________________________

Call em hard cut em' with ease


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It's a tossup. Avery's seem to be holding up well by all accounts, although they are tougher to initially assemble.

I would buy what I could find cheaper as they are both good decoys.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

GHG, cheper, look better my .02, I still cant wait to see the fully flocked bodies....


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I've only hunted over Big Foots and have yet to hunt over Avery's although they look pretty darn good. I agree with you guys, whatever you can find that's cheaper.

It will be interesting to see the durability of the Avery after a solid year of hardcore hunting. I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

The nuts are falling off the GHG foot bases constantly. This is a problem that should've been avoided in my opinion. 2 trips to the hardware store already and I've only used them 4 times. I'll be selling my GHG's soon.


----------



## GooseGetter (Feb 20, 2004)

GHG are Ultra-Realistic...I love mine


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Both. 

Doesn't this ever get old??


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

selling your ghg's I'll take them........they are an awesome decoy----more realistic than foots......but maybe not quite as durable! :evil: :x :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep how many times do we ride this merry-go-round? 
Skyball, Try some loc-tite on those feet!


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Big foots the only way to go. The feet on the averys are junk imo


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would go with bigfoots because they are so durable.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Man, this is some old school ****!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

foots until the GHG has proven themselves in durability and paint. they are way more realistic though.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

has anyone hunted with the fully flocked GHG? I wonder how they are holding up so far...


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Still....Big Foots....


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I have hunted with both Big Foots and GHG and the bottom line is that I believe Big Foots are still the way to go for now. GHGs look very good and add nice variety to your spread, but the bottom line is that they aren't durable enough. I hunted over 25 dozen Big Foots and GHGs this weekend and most of the foots were over 3 years old and are still in great condition, but the same can't be said for the GHGs. They are not even 1 year old and about 10 of them out of 5 dozen already are coming apart at the base. And don't get me wrong the person who owns these decoys treats them very nice and it isn't GB3 that is for sure. So for me it is still Big Foots, but i would like to add some GHGs to my spread but i am going to wait till they work out some of the kinks before i dive in.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm with GB4. Bigfoots are still the ticket. The system used on the Averys to hold the feet on is in need of a redesign. The decoys look good but are just not up to the task of regular use. I would purchase some if they improved the design of the feet. My :2cents:


----------



## 4eyesover (Sep 23, 2004)

GHG is the only way to go, yes they do require more care but they also bring in more geese. I won't buy anything else. 10 trips and 2000 miles in a trailer and they still look the same. Once you get them put togethor though, never take them apart and tighten the screws on the bottom.

4eyesover


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

I picked up some GHG fullbodies this weekend and had a hell of a time getting one of them put together. I then noticed that all of the feet and bodies have either A, B, or just a blank space on them. Well, problem was that I had two A's, 1 blank, and 3 B's. If this is how all of the boxes are being sold then it is obviously the problem people are having with getting the feet on. Has anyone else noticed this? All of the other feet go on exremely easy as long as you match up the letter on the feet to the letter on the body.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

4eyesover said:


> GHG is the only way to go, yes they do require more care but they also bring in more geese.


that's pretty funny, don't get me wrong I like the GHG's but that is a pretty ridiculous statement


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Even though the GHG dekes look great, they dont cant handle the abuse making bigfoots the winner. Sure ghg's look great, but you dont need a flocked head full body to get geese to come in. Bigfoots look good enough to get geese to come in and are durable, what more do you need.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

true.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Rags.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

do people reply to this just to get posts in???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

are posts worth money???


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I think every post is worth $8! :lol:

Now if I can just get that dang webmaster to pay me! 

Seriously though, it's not a bad topic...any info, as long as positive, is good!

I will be hunting over GHG for the first time this weekend. Will be interesting.


----------



## travcards (Oct 15, 2004)

get a flocking kit and use bigfoots, best of both worlds 8)


----------

